# Need brutal honesty about my look..



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Send me a pic I'll analyze it for you


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

You shouldn't feel the need to have other random people on the internet say whether you look pretty or not. I haven't seen your picture but I can say that everyone in this world, including you, are and should feel beautiful. c:


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought it said that you're asking for honesty about your book.


----------

